# Stud Girth?



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

A lot of jumpers wear studs in their shoes for traction. When they jump, some horses bring their hooves up so high they touch their belly. In order to protect the belly from the studs, stud girths were born. You can also buy just belly protectors and put them on normal girths.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

I have always wondered what those girths were called!!! I guess you really do learn something new everyday.


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Yea, what Anabel said 

Check out this one I saw on eBay. It's a short girth that's used with a monoflap saddle, but it's still a stud girth. Look at all the marks that would have otherwise been the horse's belly!








Please wait
Image not available


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

WOW, that is huge!


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Jillyann said:


> WOW, that is huge!


It's a short girth - it's only 22 inches long :wink:

Like so:


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Holy Moly! Sorry it's so huge!


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

thanks guys. yeah I had just wondered what they were for. My instructor never used one and she went to the olympics for eventing.


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Who's your instructor?!


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

Tricia Dahms.


----------

